# Welding rotator



## AGCB97 (Apr 1, 2017)

I've wanted a rotator for welding round parts for quite some time and even started making one twice but another project or something got in the way and they were never completed.

A current project "another buggy" has brought back the need for one so this time will be the successful one.

I had a auto window motor that was to be part of some sort of robot that never was made.



It had a 12DP gear on it but I only have a set of 16DP cutters so a little experimenting told me that for my purpose of very slow RPM and not caring about a bit of extra noise, The 16 cutter could make a gear good enough to work. I stared by making a partial section of a wooden gear to prove the concept.



The tooth spacing and DOC for a 12DP gear were substituted and the trial  worked.

Next a 55 tooth metal gear was cut



I found that a little filing was needed to improve the mesh but otherwise it worked good.






I wanted to be able to use the chucks and face plates from my lathe so I made a spindle to match the lathe. It has 2-1/4"x 4 TPI  thread



A stand was fabricated from mostly 1-1/2" angle



The head can be tilted between vertical and horizontal in 15 degree increments.

Height is adjustable for seated or standing.



At this stage the electrical is still somewhat prototype and unfinished but it has been determined that the variable speed will be right for any shaft or disk size between 1/2" and about 8 or 9".



I had before made a cobbled holder for the TIG torch and it works but may need some improvement to be more angle adjustable.



You know how sometimes you get one of those OOPS moments. After installing the sprockets that I had been waiting for, the vertical position could not be reached



so I had to cut a clearance slot in the support stand to accommodate it. I reinforced the back with a piece of angle to make up for the loss of strength.

A tensioner was added to the chain.



Here are a few pics of some experimenting with welding exhaust tube. These were done with the torch mounted in the holder and no filler rod using the pulse TIG function. No hands!



This was the first go and the arrow is the one that came out pretty good.



I also made a outboard support that fits in the stock support base from the band saw. Used a couple of 'bought by accident' bearings that were on hand.

As always, there will be some modifications and improvements to be made but it's looking good so far.

Thanks for looking
Aaron


----------



## brino (Apr 1, 2017)

Aaron,

Great project. One of these is also on my (endless) list.
Thanks for sharing this build!
Much appreciated.

-brino


----------



## AGCB97 (Apr 3, 2017)

Here's the support pic


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 8, 2017)

On my build list too. Plus extra roller stand for longer work. I'm think just chain drive. No gears . My reason the slang would ruin gears quicker then chain I think.


----------



## AGCB97 (Apr 9, 2017)

I used what I had. Many ways to do it.

Silverbullet did you get that 1-1/2 SG working yet?

Aaron


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 9, 2017)

AGCB97 said:


> I used what I had. Many ways to do it.
> 
> Silverbullet did you get that 1-1/2 SG working yet?
> 
> Aaron


Nope , still tented in front of my garage. Just got the second epidural shots last Tuesday, takes forever going back to see Dr get another time set up in the meantime two months are gone . I'm still not moving much but I'm going out Monday or Tuesday weather permitting . Therapy seemed better Thursday ill know how well in a few days if the shot really worked. Feeling stiff but ill work that out as long as the pain stays away. I've figured out if the SG  is to tall to get in thru the door ill build it in in front of the one side of the garage doors. Only need three walls and a roof . If I prefab ill only need help on assembly. I've built lots of little buildings that way as duck blinds for hunting. After it came I started looking at it. Either I take the adjustment off to get it in the garage or make it a 6' x 8' room perfect size for a SG .


----------

